# Stacking them up!



## gaurav_347 (Feb 25, 2016)

The basic economic resource – the means of production –
is no longer capital, nor natural resources, nor labor.
It is and will be knowledge.
Peter Drucker

I would like to thank everyone on this forum for the knowledge provided. The gold has been recovered from various kinds of cpus and fingers.

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## kjavanb123 (Feb 25, 2016)

Congradulation on your yellow bricks. Hopefully soon you will need a bigger scale to weigh them

Have you assayed those buttons?

Regards
Kj


----------



## gaurav_347 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you kevin hopefully that day comes soon. Yes i got them checked with a jeweller. He has a XRF Analyzer for gold purity testing. They were all tested to be 999.Being a family friend he is ready to pay spot too.


----------



## hfywc (Feb 25, 2016)

nice! but i cant believe that with all that gold, it only weighs 27+ grams. looks like a lot of gold to me.


----------



## gaurav_347 (Feb 26, 2016)

hfywc said:


> nice! but i cant believe that with all that gold, it only weighs 27+ grams. looks like a lot of gold to me.



I doubled checked it with another scale. Sadly still the same! Probably due to the close up shot it looks that way.


----------



## 4metals (Feb 26, 2016)

In America when we want a size reference, we stack the buttons up next to a beer can! totally eliminates confusion!


----------



## gaurav_347 (Feb 26, 2016)

Sir,
Had a good laugh reading your comment! Needed that after a bad day!

Thank you


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2016)

4metals said:


> In America when we want a size reference, we stack the buttons up next to a beer can! totally eliminates confusion!



Often closely followed by partaking of some incredibly risky action accompanied by those immortal last words "hold my beer and watch this......." 8) 8)


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 27, 2016)

4metals said:


> In America when we want a size reference, we stack the buttons up next to a beer can! totally eliminates confusion!


Wouldn't work here. With six states and two territories, beers come in eight different sizes!

Edit: That'd be glasses. Cans only come in maybe three.


----------

